# 2009 Hurricane Season Tracking Map



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Here is a good web site on current hullicanes:

http://www.stormpulse.com/

Hurricane Bill
Latest UpdateTue, Aug 18, 2009, 05:00 AM EDT
CategoryHurricane - Category 2 
Wind Speed100 mph
Pressure967 mbLatitude15.5° N
Longitude49.7° W
MovementWNW at 17 mphNext UpdateTue, Aug 18, 2009, 11:00 AM EDT
More »
Regards,
Ernie


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

C'mon, El Ninö,................C'mon Pineapple express!


----------



## gulfbreeze (Aug 14, 2009)

I live on the Gulf Coast, how do you experienced beeks prepare your hives for a hurricane? I thought that I might screen the tops and bottoms and put them in the garage. Does that seem a resonalble way to secure them. This is my first year with bees.

Mark


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

C'mon, El Ninö,................C'mon Pineapple express! 

I can 2nd that!
Ernie


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks Big Ern. That site is much better than the NOAA's tracking.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

gulfbreeze said:


> I live on the Gulf Coast, how do you experienced beeks prepare your hives for a hurricane?
> Mark


From what I have read. People use the dog tie outs. The ones that screw into the ground and strap down their hives to those.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Tom, here you go:
A Pacific view:
http://www.stormpulse.com/pacific
Ernie


----------



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

gulfbreeze said:


> I live on the Gulf Coast, how do you experienced beeks prepare your hives for a hurricane? I thought that I might screen the tops and bottoms and put them in the garage. Does that seem a resonalble way to secure them. This is my first year with bees.
> 
> Mark


I have been through both Rita and Ike with bees. I just put something heavy on top of them, like a cinder block. I have only lost two hives (out of about 100) and those where during Ike. They weren't quite far enough away from a large Oak tree that went down, and got crushed.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Hurricane Bill
Category 4
Wind speed is now at 140 mph.
Ernie


----------



## DiverDog (Apr 22, 2009)

Tom G. Laury said:


> C'mon, El Ninö,................C'mon Pineapple express!


I started laughing my butt off over this one. My wife is in the kitchen just looking at me weirdly, and then I read your post. Thought she was gonna spit the water right out of her mouth.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Hurrican Bill's update:
http://www.stormpulse.com/
Ernie


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Pacific Basin:
And. here's HILDA!
http://www.stormpulse.com/pacific
Ernie


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Hilda update:

Hilda to San Diego -2,258 miles
Ernie


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Hurricane Bill is headed to the UK:
http://www.stormpulse.com/
Ernie


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

BEES4U said:


> Here is a good web site on current hullicanes:
> 
> http://www.stormpulse.com/


There is another one brewing.


----------

